# Off to a bad start?



## Bonny (Oct 22, 2008)

Yall, I have been working with Molly in the am and the pm when I put her foal sweater on at night and take it off in the am.

Our little routine is pretty simple. I touch her all over give her a good butt scratch which she loves I pick up each hoof and set it down. Usually she kicks at me with her back left so I am ready for it and tell her 'ahh!' when she thinks of kicking, or turns her back end to me. Its not been smooth but not to bad.

Well yesterday I had a tooth worked on and didnt do our little routine. Well this am she was a monster! She was ticked to get her sweater off. She was trying to bite me, no teeth but still. Then she wouldnt give me a single hoof, she fought it the whole way. Several time she turned and kicked which resulted in a pop on the hiney back. I took Sandy and put her in her pasture as normal and as Molly was on the way in the pasture she ran by me and kicked me as fast as she could! That was a deliberate act! OMGosh! She hates me! I know I have to get a handle on it, I just am not sure how. I think she was ticked off because I did discipline her and she thinks she is going to boss me! little stinker!

What do I do? These little mules are quick witted and quick strikers! I dont want to ruin her so I feel its very important!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 22, 2008)

She knew you were in a hurry, she never hurries. She doesn't hate you she's just telling you.


----------



## Bonny (Oct 22, 2008)

ChrystalPaths said:


> She knew you were in a hurry, she never hurries. She doesn't hate you she's just telling you.


I am not sure what you mean? I didnt mean to imply I was in a hurry to do anything.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 22, 2008)

Bonny said:


> Well yesterday I had a tooth worked on and didnt do our little routine. Well this am she was a monster! She was ticked to get her sweater off. She was trying to bite me, no teeth but still. Then she wouldnt give me a single hoof, she fought it the whole way. Several time she turned and kicked which resulted in a pop on the hiney back. I took Sandy and put her in her pasture as normal and as Molly was on the way in the pasture she ran by me and kicked me as fast as she could! That was a deliberate act! OMGosh! She hates me!






ChrystalPaths said:


> She knew you were in a hurry, she never hurries. She doesn't hate you she's just telling you.


Note your words above....animals know us SO well, and she picked up on the change in routine and your overall mood and yukky feelings and played petulant child. Just a kid thing, you'll do well with her. Routines with children are so important, she reminded you is all.


----------



## Bonny (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh I get it now! Sorry.

I went out to the pasture and just hung around and she came back over and was happy to sniff the camera and get bum scratches again.

I just need to remember that she will also have days like this and that my being new to foals in general not to mention mules I need to take it slow.

Heck I guess I figured she ought to know I am not a threat by now!





She still tends to shy to the other side of her mom when in the pasture so I need to remember not to seem threatening.


----------



## minimule (Oct 23, 2008)

We call that a "drive by". She is testing you to see what she can get away with. They do tend to throw tantrums, which you are all ready learning. Just be consistent with her. They are very smart and can move REALLY quick.

Be careful with the butt scratches though. My Sunny will run at you, spin around and back up. You'd think she was about to kick the stuffing out of you but she just wants her fanny scratched.






The farm where she was born, they spoiled her rotten because she was so cute. He would sit and scratch her bum while she ate breakfast.


----------



## Bonny (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol, I love the term drive by. Thats exactly what she did yesterday. Today was a different story. She was very pleasant to work with. I guess yesterday we had to determine where I stand...And I guess I won that little battle, now on to the next right!?

She is gaining weight nicely and she is so alert now.


----------



## minimule (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you have any idea how big the jack was? Do you know anything about him? Just curious for my own learning. I'm still experimenting to a point on colors and sizes.


----------



## Bonny (Oct 23, 2008)

I have no idea, sorry. I didnt even know Sandy was in foal with a mule. It was a pleasant surprise!

OK I was shocked, lol, but I am really happy as I always wanted a mule.

Any new info you want to share with me about mini mules? LOL Would be appreciated.


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh my dear what a beauty....I've never seen such a cute face!


----------



## Bonny (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you. Just wish I had some experience with foals before I got a mule~!


----------



## minimule (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, look at it this way. If you do ever have a horse foal....it's going to be a snap to deal with!!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Oct 25, 2008)

True, I hope! Bonny is due in January with a horse foal. She is bred to a Black tobiano. I hope to get color. He is heterozygous. Still not sure of Bonnys color!


----------

